# BIG UPSET



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

The NDSU Bison upset 15th Ranked Wisconsin Badgers just now in Division 1 basketball!!!!!!!! The Final was 62-55. The Bison led 26-13 at the half and 30-14 at one point in the second half.

Sure can't wait for a few more years and maybe they could sneak into "The Dance"

Spoiler92


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

According to this #13 :beer: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=260210275


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

It depends if it is the ESPN/ABC poll or the Coach's Poll. They were #3 in the RPI rankings.

Spoiler92


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wisc. was 16 of 72 from the field 22%....A great win for NDSU....but a good high school team could have probably beaten them.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

KenW: Come on now. Give them a little credit man. You don't just walk into an arena with 17,000 fans and win. 22%...sounds like some good defense to me.

I have been supportive of the D1 move since its inception and will continue to do so. This was the right move for NDSU and the Montana football game and this basketball game are just some fo the great things to come for this school.

Don't get me wrong, they are far from winning the fight, but this is a good start.

Go BISON!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

[quote="KEN W"]....A great win for NDSU....but a good high school team could have probably beaten them.[/quote]

They were also something like 3 for 27 from 3 point range....like I said....A good high school team could win a game like that.

I heard the NDSU coach on KFAN this morning.....He said they let Wisc. shoot whenever they wanted to from the outside....and basically said...."you will have to beat us from out there."....any decent team can pack it in the lane and do that if the opponent shoots 22%.

Like I said above.....GREAT WIN FOR NDSU


----------

